# Drinks



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

*Favorite Drinks*

Here is another get to know your fellow GOPITBULL.COM members.

If you drink what is you fav beverage of choice?:cheers:

Mine would have to be a good High quality tequila. Like Cabo Wabo, or the 
1921 Tequila that my wife and I got at the duty free store when we were leaving mexico after our honeymoon. great for shooters gotta love them shooters no lemon or salt just straight up goodness. LOL


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Yuengling for beer. Makers Mark for liquor!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Beer. Arrogant Bastard Ale rules but it is expensive.










I also like Patron Silver and just about any other alcohol.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet I wondered how long it would take to get another Tequila drinker to fess up LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sweet I wondered how long it would take to get another Tequila drinker to fess up LOL


I want to ride the "Tequila Train" in Mexico sometime. 
It sounds like a cool trip! 
Have you heard of it?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

No but you have sparked my intrest. My wife and I both had 10 shots in 45 minutes talk about way F'ed up. I ended the day watching my passed out Bride and watched the movie The Rock in spanish along with feeling my hangover come on. Last part not so fun. Hangover bad


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm goldschlager taste just like candy thats what'll get you drunk about this drink.


as for harder stuff i like good ol henny.

i dont drink too often though maybe every other weekend or so.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> No but you have sparked my intrest. My wife and I both had 10 shots in 45 minutes talk about way F'ed up. I ended the day watching my passed out Bride and watched the movie The Rock in spanish along with feeling my hangover come on. Last part not so fun. Hangover bad


10 shots in 45 minutes? Not smart dude! Are you Irish like me? Haha!

http://www.mercurynews.com/travel/ci_5749270


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

No half mexican othe half dutch so that would make me a dutchican.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> 10 shots in 45 minutes? Not smart dude! Are you Irish like me? Haha!
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/travel/ci_5749270


<<<nauseated just thinking about that


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

right now im loving the strawberry vodka and sprite


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> No half mexican othe half dutch so that would make me a dutchican.


My other half is Dutch as well hence the last name Van Buskirk.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome last name Luna here I got the mexican last name LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I rarely drink, and when I do, I have like 1 drink and I'm buzzed. I love to mix Cherry vodka with juice, and I also love grey goose appletinis! When I was much younger, I won a tequila drinking contest, I used to be hardcore lol. I drank 23 shots in an hour, and I was drunk well into the next day (easter sunday). I got really sick when i got home, and now I get the heeves if I even smell tequila. One drop in a drink is enough to make me vomit. i'll take a sip and be like ugh Tequila!, and hubby will taste it and say I don't taste anything. It's been at least 9 years since the incident, but I still hate tequila. I got home from the bar that night, and like 2 hours later my little brother woke me up screaming about the easter bunny, you should see the pics from that year, I look terrible!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

i like everything....but my ALL TIME favorite drink is at a bar in waikiki called MAI TAIs...its a PASSION FRUIT MOJITO. it is the BEST drink EVER!!!! yum yum..i wish i could just hop on a plane and go there right now! haha :cheers:


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

vodka n redbull... keeps me drunk n energized all night at a club!


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

at home it's bud light or apple brandy out of a mason jar at the bar it's yager bombs and bud light


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i drink Coronas...... for liquor i usually mix crown n coke, redbull and jeager(spelling?)....vodka n sprite, wine and coke......yall dont know nothin bout that though lol.....wine and coke is the shhhyyt


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i like shots of tequillia with orange slices and cinamon you lick the cinimon powder and take the shot and chase it with an orange slice


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i like alchocol( dang i cant never spell it right ).....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

alcohol is a hard one to spell for me too is that right. who knows


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> alcohol is a hard one to spell for me too is that right. who knows


i think u spelled it right........


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like Guinness and Heineken. No liquor or wine for me.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

porter314 said:


> at home it's bud light or apple brandy out of a mason jar at the bar it's yager bombs and bud light


last time i had jager bombs we ran out of rockstars so we started doing them with beer. i had about 2 and i will never do that again. f'ing GROSS


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> last time i had jager bombs we ran out of rockstars so we started doing them with beer. i had about 2 and i will never do that again. f'ing GROSS


that does sound gross


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Made my stomach turn just thinking about beer a Jager seperate no prob just not together


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Anybody like Irish car bombs?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

It's a pint or half pint of Guiness and Baily's Irish Creme you drop the shot of Baily's in the Guiness and chug tastes like chocolate milk mmmm mmmmm good.
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Jager Bombs are a girls best friend.....


I must have them when we hit the canes games. They give you these cool cups and I am addicted...LMAO.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Jager Bombs are a girls best friend.....
> 
> I must have them when we hit the canes games. They give you these cool cups and I am addicted...LMAO.


Yes they are!!! I love jager bombs! I drink any kind of beer though gross, but will take almost any kind of liquor!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> right now im loving the strawberry vodka and sprite


That sounds bomb! I'm going to have to try that! What type of strawberry vodka? I recently discovered a drink that is burnetts sour apple vodka and this watermelon flavored snapps mixed with orange juice, it's delicious. It's so good you get drunk pretty fast. lol


----------

